# 10 11? Instead of 911?



## TN2IC (11 Oct 2006)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20061011/nyc_plane_061011/20061011?hub=TopStories


Me confused.... thoughts?


----------



## GAP (11 Oct 2006)

According to CTV it was a helicopter.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (11 Oct 2006)

I wouldn't get too ramped up yet.  I'm betting this is just an accident.  And if it was a terrorist act, some knob went to a lot of time and trouble to not make much of a statement, other than "I'm a sucky pilot".


----------



## zipperhead_cop (11 Oct 2006)

And further to my last:

Yankees pitcher presumed dead after plane crashes into highrise in New York  
1 hour, 11 minutes ago

NEW YORK (AP) - A small plane carrying New York Yankee Cory Lidle slammed into a 50-storey skyscraper Wednesday, apparently killing the pitcher and a second person in a crash that rained flaming debris onto the sidewalks and briefly raised fears of another terrorist attack. 

 A law-enforcement official in Washington said Lidle - an avid pilot who obtained his flying licence during last year's offseason - was aboard the single-engined aircraft when it crashed into the 30th and 31st floors of the high-rise on Manhattan's Upper East Side. Mayor Michael Bloomberg said both people aboard were killed. 

It was not clear who was at the controls. But the Washington official, who spoke on condition of anonymity, said Lidle's passport was found at the scene. 

U.S. Federal Aviation Administration records showed the plane was registered to Lidle, who had repeatedly assured reporters in recent months flying was safe and the Yankees - who lost catcher Thurman Munson in the 1979 crash of a plane he was piloting - had no reason to worry. 

"The flying?" the 34-year-old Lidle told The Philadelphia Inquirer this summer. 

"I'm not worried about it. I'm safe up there." 

"I feel very comfortable with my abilities flying an airplane." 

The crash came just four days after the Yankees' humiliating elimination from the playoffs, during which Lidle had been relegated to the bullpen. In recent days, Lidle had taken abuse from fans on sports talk radio for saying the team was unprepared. 

The law-enforcement official said the plane issued a distress call before the crash. 

The FAA said it was too early to determine what might have caused the crash. The National Transportation Safety Board sent investigators. 

"This is a terrible and shocking tragedy that has stunned the entire Yankees organization," Yankees owner George Steinbrenner said in a statement. 

He offered his condolences to Lidle's wife and son. 

Baseball Commissioner Allan (Bud) Selig issued a statement saying: "All of baseball is shocked and terribly saddened by the sudden and tragic passing of Cory Lidle." 

"Cory was only 34 years old and had played in the Major Leagues for nine seasons with seven different clubs. He leaves a young wife, Melanie, and a young son, Christopher. Our hearts go 
out to them on this terrible day." 

The crash rattled New Yorkers' nerves five years after the Sept. 11 attacks but the FBI and the Homeland Security quickly said there was no evidence it was anything but an accident. Nevertheless, within 10 minutes of the crash, fighter jets were sent aloft over several cities, including New York, Washington, Los Angeles and Seattle, Pentagon officials said. 

The plane came through a hazy, cloudy sky and hit The Belaire - a red-brick tower overlooking the East River, about eight kilometres from the site of the World Trade Center - with a loud bang, touching off a raging fire that cast a pillar of black smoke over the city and sent flames shooting from four windows on two adjoining floors. 

Firefighters put the blaze out in less than an hour. 

At least 21 people were taken to the hospital, most of them firefighters. Their conditions were not disclosed.Large crowds gathered in the street in the largely wealthy neighbourhood, with many people in tears and some trying to reach loved ones by cellphone. 

"It wasn't until I was halfway home that I started shaking. The whole memory of an airplane flying into a building and across the street from your home. It's a little too close to home," Sara Green, 40, who lives across the street from The Belair. 

"It crossed my mind that it was something bigger or the start of something bigger." 

On Sunday, the day after the Yankees were eliminated from the playoffs, Lidle cleaned out his locker at Yankee Stadium and talked about his interest in flying. 

He said he intended to fly back to California in several days and planned to make a few stops. Lidle disccused the plane crash of John F. Kennedy Jr. and how he had read the accident report on the National Transportation Safety Board website. 

Lidle, acquired from the Philadelphia Phillies on July 30, told the New York Times newspaper last month his four-seat Cirrus SR20 plane was safe. 

"The whole plane has a parachute on it," Lidle said. 

"Ninety-nine per cent of pilots that go up never have engine failure and the one per cent that do usually land it. But if you're up in the air and something goes wrong, you pull that parachute and the whole plane goes down slowly." 

Lidle pitched 1 1/3 innings in the fourth and final game of the Division Series against the Detroit Tigers and gave up three earned runs but was not the losing pitcher. He had a 12-10 regular-season record with a 4.85 ERA. 

He pitched with the Phillies before coming to the Yankees. He began his career in 1997 with the Mets. He also pitched for Tampa Bay, Oakland, Toronto and Cincinnati. 

The guarantee language of Lidle's US$6.3-million, two-year contract, signed with the Phillies in November 2004, contained a provision saying the team could avoid paying the remainder if he were injured or killed while piloting a plane. Because the regular season is over, Lidle already had received the full amount in the deal. 

After the Yankees' defeat at the hands of the Tigers, Lidle called in to WFAN sports-talk radio two days before the crash to defend manager Joe Torre, and said: "I want to win as much as anybody. But what am I supposed to do?" 

"Go cry in my apartment for the next two weeks." 

Lidle was an outcast among some teammates throughout his career because he became a replacement player in 1995, when major leaguers were on strike. 

Among the baseball stars killed in plane crashes were Roberto Clemente, Pittsburgh Pirates outfielder, killed Dec. 31, 1972, at age 38 while en route to Nicaragua to aid earthquake victims and Munson, the Yankee catcher killed Aug. 2, 1979, at age 32 in the crash of his plane in Canton, Ohio. 

"It's just sadder than sad," said New York Mets pitching coach Rick Peterson, who was Lidle's pitching coach in Oakland. 

"It's horrific. It's almost unbelievable." 

"It's a surreal moment." 

Young May Cha, a 23-year-old Cornell University medical student, said she was walking back from the grocery store down 72nd Street when she saw something come across the sky and crash into the building. 

Cha said there appeared to be smoke coming from behind the aircraft and "it looked like it was flying erratically for the short time that I saw it." 

The plane left New Jersey's Teterboro Airport, just across the Hudson River from the city, at 2:30 p.m. EDT, about 15 minutes before the crash, said officials at the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey, which operates the airport. But they said they did not where the aircraft was headed. 

Former NTSB director Jim Hall said in a telephone interview he doesn't understand how a plane could fly so close to a New York City building after Sept. 11. 

"We're under a high alert and you would assume that if something like this happened, people would have known about it before it occurred, not after," Hall said. 

Mystery writer Carol Higgins Clark, daughter of author Mary Higgins Clark, lives on the 38th floor and was coming home in a cab when she saw the smoke. 

"Thank goodness I wasn't at my apartment writing at the time," she said. 

She described the building's residents as a mix of actors, doctors, lawyers and writers and people with second homes. 

Despite initial fears of a terrorist attack, all three New York City-area airports continued to operate normally, FAA spokesman Jim Peters said. The White House said neither President George W. Bush nor Vice-President Dick Cheney was moved to secure locations. 

The Belaire was built in the late 1980s and is situated near Sotheby's auction house. It has 183 apartments, many of which sell for more than $1 million. 

Several lower floors are occupied by doctors and administrative offices, as well as guest facilities for family members of patients at the Hospital for Special Surgery, hospital spokeswoman Phyllis Fisher said. 

No patients were in the high-rise building and operations at the hospital a block away were not affected, Fisher said.  

Understandably, a plane in NYC hits a building people figure it's terrorism.  Just like after the first tower got his most people thought it was an accident.


----------

